
The tech industry has a problem with “bro culture” - kawera
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/01/opinion/sunday/jerks-and-the-start-ups-they-ruin.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14014841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14014841).
Both were on the front page, and that one was posted earlier.

